

Ask HN: How do you find a US job, as a foreigner? - nvr219

I have a couple of hw engineer friends in Israel who want to work and live in the USA. I told them they probably need to find a company willing to sponsor them but I wonder if anyone has experience or personal recommendations for staffing companies that specialize in matching international talent.
======
Irishsteve
Visa is the biggest hurdle I'd imagine.

